# Loading the boat



## the hammer (May 1, 2020)

Since I’ve been a boat owner, a bit more than 20 years, I’ve backed the boat down until the fenders are almost covered and the bottom bunks are about 1/2 submerged. Now, I’m seeing fenders halfway exposed and the bunks 1/3 submerged. Some of this is in 1 man launch videos.
The ramps I use are probably 45-50 degree ramps, nothing extreme, so the water is about 3’ deep, 8’ out.
Thanks!


----------



## DaleH (May 1, 2020)

While there’s no hard/fast rule, there is experience for YOUR hull, but if ai had to opine, I see far too many backing the trailer in too deep. You need enough bunk/rollers exposed up forward for the hull to easily ride up on. If the winching gets to be too difficult ... just slowly back the trailer down another 2 feet.

Works for me ... heck I’d even self-launch and retrieve my 3-ton 25-footer by myself.


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 1, 2020)

I just retrieved my boat the other day with about 1/3 of the bunk in the water because of the high river level and angle of the ramp. I was easily able to winch it up with my weak arm, but I think the vinyl downspouts I have covering the bunks made it a lot easier. With a wet hull, it slides up easily. You can see there isn't much room on our ramp when the river is higher like it is right now.


----------



## the hammer (May 1, 2020)

There’s something else I just thought about and I should add. In NJ, most of the ramps I launched from were unimproved and with very little incline. Have you ever launched at the old Assunpink and Rising Sun ramp, JL8Jeff? The Farrington chain of lakes or even Manasquan Reservoir? Again, not steep ramps, you might have back up past the shoreline and into the lake to launch.
In SC, the ramps I’ve seen are improved and have inclines from shoreline to depths.


----------



## DaleH (May 1, 2020)

the hammer said:


> There’s something else I just thought about and I should add. In NJ, most of the ramps I launched from were unimproved and with very little incline.


Luckily, my small boat trailer 'tilts' for such occurrences. My ramps vary as I boat 99% in saltwater and with average 9-foot tides :shock: ... the ramp angle varies on an hourly basis.


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 1, 2020)

the hammer said:


> There’s something else I just thought about and I should add. In NJ, most of the ramps I launched from were unimproved and with very little incline. Have you ever launched at the old Assunpink and Rising Sun ramp, JL8Jeff? The Farrington chain of lakes or even Manasquan Reservoir? Again, not steep ramps, you might have back up past the shoreline and into the lake to launch.
> In SC, the ramps I’ve seen are improved and have inclines from shoreline to depths.



No, but our ramp levels out at a certain river level and you have to back your vehicle into the water to get the trailer in far enough. In this picture, if you look where my truck is, the ramp is a lot flatter at the front of the truck. I had to back my 2000 Camaro SS right up to the tailpipes to unload my previous boat. The truck is no big deal because it sits higher. But even on the flatter section, the boat slides very easy on my bunks. I like to start the motor while the boat is still on the trailer just so I know it will run when I take it off. With the jet outboard, the motor has to be down in the water enough to circulate it through the engine.


----------



## DaleH (May 1, 2020)

JL8Jeff said:


> ... had to back my 2000 Camaro SS right up to the tailpipes to unload my previous boat.



Camaro SS? Towing a boat? Dayum Jeff ... =D> WHO lives betterer than you???????????????????????????

:lol:


----------



## the hammer (May 1, 2020)

JL8Jeff said:


> the hammer said:
> 
> 
> > There’s something else I just thought about and I should add. In NJ, most of the ramps I launched from were unimproved and with very little incline. Have you ever launched at the old Assunpink and Rising Sun ramp, JL8Jeff? The Farrington chain of lakes or even Manasquan Reservoir? Again, not steep ramps, you might have back up past the shoreline and into the lake to launch.
> ...



That’s what I’m used to. Now, I got some set to complain about nice ramps!


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 1, 2020)

DaleH said:


> JL8Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > ... had to back my 2000 Camaro SS right up to the tailpipes to unload my previous boat.
> ...



It actually towed really well with that SS suspension. I also had a 1993 Camaro Indy 500 Pace Car that was my daily driver I put a supercharger on and towed my 13' Whaler jet boat. I'm trying to find the picture of that but it was a long time ago.


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2020)

Love the truck! Is it automatic or standard? I really want a standard one.

When the kids are gone :LOL2: and It's just me and the old lady, I will buy one like that for towing the boat and dump runs, and then a sports car for my mid-life crisis.


----------



## 450clown (May 3, 2020)

Yeah that's a nice truck! The wheels and flares set it apart for sure!

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 3, 2020)

The truck is a 2013 Tacoma with 3" suspension lift and 33" tires. It's an automatic which gives you bucket seats and the console in the regular. The manual trans reg cab trucks came with the bench seat. 2014 was the last year for the Tacoma reg cab and they all have manual door locks and windows. The 4 cyl engine is a bit of a dog, but I'm retired so I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## 450clown (May 3, 2020)

I didn't even notice the steps in the other pic! From your other tow rigs it sounds like it won't be long before you do some power upgrades?

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 3, 2020)

450clown said:


> I didn't even notice the steps in the other pic! From your other tow rigs it sounds like it won't be long before you do some power upgrades?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk



Actually, they are welded on rock sliders that are welded directly to the frame. They do make a supercharger setup for this engine, but it's $4900 so that's not exactly affordable. Coming from a Silverado that had over 325 hp, the Toyota with 159 hp is kind of painful. And the Silverado got the same gas mileage! Unfortunately, someone ran a stop sign on me and I basically ran over them, but it bent the frame bad enough that the insurance company totaled the truck.


----------



## the hammer (May 4, 2020)

the hammer said:


> Since I’ve been a boat owner, a bit more than 20 years, I’ve backed the boat down until the fenders are almost covered and the bottom bunks are about 1/2 submerged. Now, I’m seeing fenders halfway exposed and the bunks 1/3 submerged. Some of this is in 1 man launch videos.
> The ramps I use are probably 45-50 degree ramps, nothing extreme, so the water is about 3’ deep, 8’ out.
> Thanks!



#ThatDidNotWork


----------



## 450clown (May 4, 2020)

I like the look of standard cabs alot! Here's a pic of my old truck (black) and the new truck.... I always take the steps off my trucks because I always end up with muddy calves stepping over them haha!









Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## bplayer405 (May 6, 2020)

The trailer for my 16' flat Monark was under a fiberglass tri-hull boat and I modified it with wood cross rails to support composite decking bunks. Makes unloading/loading pretty easy by myself. Loading is just get the end of the bunks under water.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RaisedByWolves (May 10, 2020)

JL8Jeff said:


> I just retrieved my boat the other day with about 1/3 of the bunk in the water because of the high river level and angle of the ramp. I was easily able to winch it up with my weak arm, but I think the vinyl downspouts I have covering the bunks made it a lot easier. With a wet hull, it slides up easily. You can see there isn't much room on our ramp when the river is higher like it is right now.



@JL8Jeff

Let me guess.......Lambertville ramp.


----------



## JL8Jeff (May 11, 2020)

RaisedByWolves said:


> JL8Jeff said:
> 
> 
> > I just retrieved my boat the other day with about 1/3 of the bunk in the water because of the high river level and angle of the ramp. I was easily able to winch it up with my weak arm, but I think the vinyl downspouts I have covering the bunks made it a lot easier. With a wet hull, it slides up easily. You can see there isn't much room on our ramp when the river is higher like it is right now.
> ...



No, Titusville. Lambertville is wide enough for 2 boats, our ramp in Titusville is barely wide enough to keep your truck on the pavement (and lots of guys can't do that :lol: ).


----------



## MrGiggles (May 16, 2020)

I back in further to unload, than I do to load. I undo the winch while taking straps off and stuff, and have a carabiner on my dock line, which I coil loosely on the front deck and clip into the rear stake pocket on my truck. I have carpeted bunks, no worries of the boat sliding off before it hits the water. Just back in, nudge the brakes, boat floats right off, hop out and grab the rope, tie off. Takes 30 seconds to solo launch that way.

I don't back in as far while loading, you need the bunks and rollers to be in contact with the hull strakes for alignment. My trailer also has short side bunks, if I back in too far, I have hung the side of the boat on them before.

The angle of the ramp affects how far, but normally when unloading I like to have the fenders an inch or two underwater, and sticking out of the water about the same amount while loading.


----------



## LDUBS (May 17, 2020)

MrGiggles said:


> I back in further to unload, than I do to load. I undo the winch while taking straps off and stuff, and have a carabiner on my dock line, which I coil loosely on the front deck and clip into the rear stake pocket on my truck. I have carpeted bunks, no worries of the boat sliding off before it hits the water. Just back in, nudge the brakes, boat floats right off, hop out and grab the rope, tie off. Takes 30 seconds to solo launch that way.
> 
> I don't back in as far while loading, you need the bunks and rollers to be in contact with the hull strakes for alignment. My trailer also has short side bunks, if I back in too far, I have hung the side of the boat on them before.
> 
> The angle of the ramp affects how far, but normally when unloading I like to have the fenders an inch or two underwater, and sticking out of the water about the same amount while loading.



What you describe is almost identical to what I do. Deeper launching and shallower when retrieving the boat. And yep, keep the side bunks well above water. Only differences are I don't undo the winch until the rear of the boat is over water. And, I usually hold the bow line through the driver's window. Otherwise, pretty much the same. Maybe a minute and I'm outta there.


----------



## jethro (May 27, 2020)

Every boat is different! My Sylvan is very deep and my bunks have to be fully submerged to load or the power winch, a 2500lb winch, will complain a whole lot. It's a heavy, deep sumbeech. I have bunk slicks too, but it still struggles to pull to the bow roller. But my little Starcraft, the bunks only need to be half in the water and I can almost pull it up to where it needs to sit.


----------

